# Bottom feeders in N.Z native timbers



## Alex (22/4/15)

*v1 mods*
Created 3 hours ago · 7 images · 167 views · stats






















source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...7j/bottom_feeders_by_me_in_nz_native_timbers/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## moonunit (22/4/15)

Now those are mooi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

That woodwork is out of this world @Alex, thanks for sharing - I can't stop staring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/15)

Gotta love that wood! Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

@Alex do you perhaps know where is the firing switch on these beautiful woodies, surely the bottom round brass cap is for the battery?


----------



## Riddle (22/4/15)

johan said:


> @Alex do you perhaps know where is the firing switch on these beautiful woodies, surely the bottom round brass cap is for the battery?


It looks like it could be a SMPL style firing switch. I may be mistaken. 

But it still looks stunning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (22/4/15)

Oh wait. Confirmed. It is the smpl switch. It says smpl on it.


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

Riddle said:


> Oh wait. Confirmed. It is the smpl switch. It says smpl on it.



Thanks for the info, but please explain "smpl" switch to this ignoramus?


----------



## Renesh (22/4/15)

Damn.. those are pretty sexy... impressive..


----------



## johan (22/4/15)

johan said:


> Thanks for the info, but please explain "smpl" switch to this ignoramus?



Ignore my question, found the answer, that bottom brass/copper cap is indeed the switch, same as SMPL brand mechanical mod.


----------



## Alex (22/4/15)

Riddle said:


> Oh wait. Confirmed. It is the smpl switch. It says smpl on it.



Indeed


----------



## Riddle (22/4/15)

johan said:


> Ignore my question, found the answer, that bottom brass/copper cap is indeed the switch, same as SMPL brand mechanical mod.


Haha. Yeah sorry I meant the SMPL mech mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HealthCabin (27/4/15)

Cool.


----------



## KB_314 (27/4/15)

Wow those are gorgeous! 
Interesting too - fan of the SMPL switch and the battery below the atty (rather than the juice bottle) makes some sense. And is that also a hybrid connection on a wooden box mode?
Very interesting indeed!


----------

